# Mario themed furniture coming to Pocket Camp



## Meowkie (Mar 4, 2018)

It seems like the next themed items event is none other than Mario, I'm guessing we have to get some form of special items to get these, I do hope we don't have to pay real money to get them, since all of these are free in previous games.


----------



## SierraSigma (Mar 5, 2018)

It's another crafting event.


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh cool, the Mario items are back. I had a feeling it would be a crafting event.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh another one.. they sure got fantasy for this game lol. I'd guess some special crafting currency like the ice, new years etc. stuff.


----------



## Gruntilda (Mar 5, 2018)

Not a big fan of the Mario stuff as it takes me out of the AC feeling.


----------



## J087 (Mar 5, 2018)

Probably going to need to farm mushrooms or something.

Event starts on the 10th (Marioday) >> MARCH 10th >> MAR.10th >> MAR.IO
(Leif leaves on the 9th)


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 5, 2018)

Gruntilda said:


> Not a big fan of the Mario stuff as it takes me out of the AC feeling.



Yeah, same here. I feel like I'm just advertising for Nintendo's other games. It'll be a relief not to stress over crafting everything at least.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 5, 2018)

I’ve never been a fan of the Mario items, but I’ll participate in the event if they give us leaf tickets as prizes. 
I also hope this event isn’t too soon after the leif one. I need a break ;.;


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 6, 2018)

They should add the crossover villagers next.


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 6, 2018)

Chewy.7204 said:


> They should add the crossover villagers next.



There were crossover villagers ?? Where can I go to get more information on them in terms of what they looked like & stuffs ?


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 7, 2018)

iLoveYou said:


> There were crossover villagers ?? Where can I go to get more information on them in terms of what they looked like & stuffs ?



They probably mean the amiibo villagers

Felyne (cat villager) from Monster Hunter
W. Link (wolf villager) from Zelda Twilight Princess
Epona (horse villager) from Legend of Zelda
Midge (bird villager) from Legend of Zelda
Ganon (pig villager) from Legend of Zelda
Inkwell (octopus villager) from Splatoon
Cece and Vich? (squirrel villagers) from Splatoon


----------

